# tongless frog



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

today i tried to feed my frog, i gave them like 300 ff larva, and i saw her eating but every time she opened the mouth like to take out the tong to cathc the larvae, she couldnt, and the i saw her eating like chiken, just piking the larvaes form the floor.
shes very skiny but i saw her eat at least 10 larvas hope she eats more tomorrow, but what can i do about it, she used to have tong, dont know what happended.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I lost a cobalt tinc because of this last year. Do a search for "sticky tung syndrome" or "not eating" there is some great information in previous threads.


----------



## MaherM (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks but couldnt find anithing that helps me. but maybe its becasue i havent reall looked, just did a fast search. im over feeding the male with the amount of food im giving them to help her. but he can get on a diet latter. i just want to help her, for now shes more active guess because shes eating.
Any help on what to do, if theres something to cure her or something ill apreciate


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

You should try a search on STS or short tongue syndrome. It doesn't really fit your original description:

"and i saw her eating but every time she opened the mouth like to take out the tong to cathc the larvae, she couldnt, and the i saw her eating like chiken, just piking the larvaes form the floor."

but it may give you some direction. If she is missing often, this is most likely the reason. 

You could also look into metronidazole as a way to treat the frog. 

Couple threads to start with...
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... ronidazole

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... e+syndrome


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

i guess she was vit a deficient because i gave her a sun bath and gave her larva that had being feeding with ensure formula and now shes eating with her toung shes still missing and having a little toruble to swallow but shes doing much better, she already revored some weight, also the male looks like a pig to me, but it was worth it, not hell go on diet and ill take her out to eat. hope i dont stress her.

thanks ill let you know how she gets


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

after all my worries my frogie its doing great, shes still a it skiny but shes moving arround and happy, im still triying to faten her, but ill take some time. thanks for all the help


----------

